# gifts for our children teachers??



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

so here is the thing....

I was out shopping today with a good friend, of middle easter origin, but not egyptian, and she said she must buy something for her child's teacher as mother's day is fast approaching...:confused2:

According to her, it is common practice to give gifts throught out the academic year to the school teachers, like say at xmas, mothers day, end of year vacation etc. And by gifts she doesnt mean a pretty bouquet of flowers, or a nice box of chocolates, no, she was refering to handbags, clothes etc... 

I have to admit that it has never crossed my mind to buy such things for my kids teachers.... and for Mothers day???:confused2: I almost find it rude actually, like if I was trying to bribe the teacher or something... And I thought some flowers were more than enough to show my appreciation....But maybe I am wrong, maybe I am the oddball here?
So, my question is... Is it really normal, or even morally acceptable/politically correct , to give gifts to teachers???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Personally I agree with you but I do know that my teacher friend used to come back from mothers days etc laden down with gifts.. none of which she appreciated as to her they were all tat and handbags etc are very personal items to be buying someone you do not know. 
I would not send a teacher a gift.. well maybe at Christmas but it would just be chocolates or a plant nothing personal.


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a similar issue. At our school it is actually forbidden to give the teachers presents, because of the bribery issue. But in his class my son is the only foreigner with 17 Egyptian kids. The other moms have decided to buy the teacher a silver thing, that costs 1100 LE :O. I guess I have to chip in now...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> so here is the thing....
> 
> I was out shopping today with a good friend, of middle easter origin, but not egyptian, and she said she must buy something for her child's teacher as mother's day is fast approaching...:confused2:
> 
> ...


It does seem to be a common practice amongst mothers from the middle east for some strange reason. .....but isn't this what middle east culture is all about..ie looking good or better than others ..and no i don't agree with it as these people are paid to do a job so why feel obliged to provide expensive presents to teachers for doing what they are paid to do


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Right, so maybe I should go buy something then, I dont want my kids to be the only ones that dont bring a present :<(


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

We have been here for almost 4 school years and I have never bought a present of any kind or for any occasion for my daughter's teachers. 

I know it is the done thing in Egypt, but neither me nor any of the teachers are Egyptian; I think it is mainly a "I don't want to be the only one not bringing anything" sort of issue, which really has never bothered me.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Right, so maybe I should go buy something then, I dont want my kids to be the only ones that dont bring a present :<(


an idea: why not get a book or a voucher gift for a bookshop? teachers should love books, right?


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

As a primary teacher here for over 7yrs, I can safely say.....please do not buy your child's teacher clothes or handbags. 
I never understand the mothers day gifts,I personally like thank you cards at the end of the year, Ive had some memoral mothers day presents etc,to name a few;

A 4foot hello kitty lamp.(I have no kids and if I did would never inflict this monstrosity on them)
A cuckoo clock(plastic)
Selection of snow globes
Numerous horrendous handbags
A saucepan!!
I have donated all these to the cleaners

I have gotten some fab presents also

A day at a spa
My fav perfume(mom asked what one I was wearing at a meeting said she liked it)
Boat trips
50 red roses

But honestly we do not expect or want any gifts, it's our job to do what we can for your kids, a simple thank you is worth more than anything!


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Sometimes I thought it was yet another way to show off how successful her husband was by getting the teacher an extravagant gift. I never felt as if it was a bribe.


----------



## Maryam Riad (Jul 24, 2010)

Actually for my daughter' school
it is forbidden to offer gifts like these, it is only allowed to offer flowers or a hand made card only in the end of year party performance


----------

